# Allow torrent client through IPFIREWALL



## Bunyan (May 6, 2011)

I have recently set up ipfirewall on my FreeBSD box with my own set of rules. The firewall allows connections based on YAHOO [


```
add 00070 allow tcp from any to any 6881 out via fxp0 setup keep-state
```
and XMPP 

```
add 00070 allow tcp from any to any 5222 out via fxp0 setup keep-state
```
protocols.

Azureus torrent client seems to not work when firewall is enabled. I added the following lines to ipfw.rules:


```
add 00070 allow tcp from any to any 24445 out via fxp0 setup keep-state
add 00070 allow tcp from any to any 64616 out via fxp0 setup keep-state
```

But still, Azureus cannot get connected to the tracker, while firewall being active. What rule(s) should I add?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

You need to allow all traffic going out. Most people change the port their bittorrent client runs on. So you can't just allow only connections out to a specific port.

For most torrent clients you will also need to allow a specific port coming in from the internet. For transmission the default is udp/tcp 51413, mldonkey uses 6881. Check the documentation for Azureus.


----------



## fbsd1 (May 15, 2011)

ipfirewall and ipfw are two different firewalls which are both included in the basic FreeBSD release. Also the rules syntax is different between them. ipfirewall rules file is /etc/ipf.rules not ipfw.rules. Read the handbook firewall section for the details.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 4, 2011)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> ipfirewall rules file is /etc/ipf.rules not ipfw.rules. Read the handbook firewall section for the details.


Oh, really? As far as I know, IPFILTER uses /etc/ipf.rules by default, and IPFIREWALL /etc/ipfw.rules.
It's just amazing!
I think you have a different copy of the Handbook.


----------

